# SOFAR Expo Newcastle



## Tinky (Feb 14, 2012)

I will post a few bit on here about the 10th SOFAR Expo in Newcastle, Sunday 18th March. 
As the name suggests this is the tenth year that this Expo has been run. It is run by the Newcastle Herp group for herpers.

Will post a pick of myself on here soon so that you can all say hi.

1, Bring your licence. Yes your actual licence, not just the number.
2, Stalls holders need to confirm ASAP, (contact SOFAR direct).
3, Check out the raffels and Auction items, (always some real bargains)
4, Bring some cash, (just in case)

Here is a link to the Expo poster, 10th Annual Frog and Reptile Expo Poster, 2012

If you are comming then let us know.

Cheers Tinky


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 14, 2012)

i can't wait i was gonna go to castle hill expo but couldn't coz of my uncles bday  anyway i have been to all the other ones well most of them and they were great.


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 15, 2012)

i will be their even if i have to fake a sick day haha


----------



## Kitah (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm a tad too far away to come, but just thought I'd mention the link to one of your platinum sponsors, rodent farm, doesn't work.. thats all  And hope everyone has fun


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 15, 2012)

do many people sell snakes there? or is it mostly frogs?


----------



## SYNeR (Feb 15, 2012)

Definitely will be there.. Just have to avoid the temptation to get another snake. (Although I don't even know what I'd get)


----------



## albino_addiction (Feb 15, 2012)

Definitely gonna go.. All cashed up this year 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-32.708018,151.518364


----------



## mungus (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got a breeders stall again this year.
I personally beleive its 1 of the best run and attended herp expo's around atm.
Looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 15, 2012)

!?!?!?!? Dammit! I'll be in Perth  that sucks. Got a beardy last year, was looking forward to gettin somethin this year too  what other expo's are not too far from newcastle?


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be there, even made sure my sister put my nephews 1st b'day party on the day before so i could come.


----------



## Shotta (Feb 15, 2012)

soo excited  this will be my first reptile expo
hope to pick up a few supplies and maybe some reps


----------



## Leardy (Feb 15, 2012)

ill be there for sure!!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Feb 15, 2012)

i will have a breeders stall again this year, hope to see you all there..


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 15, 2012)

4shaw


----------



## tyler97 (Feb 15, 2012)

mungus said:


> I've got a breeders stall again this year.
> I personally beleive its 1 of the best run and attended herp expo's around atm.
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again



What will you be selling?


----------



## Tinky (Feb 16, 2012)

raddy318 said:


> do many people sell snakes there? or is it mostly frogs?




Lots of Snakes for sale from both commercial sellers, through to local breeders.

Also usually a good range of enclosures and other stuff.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 16, 2012)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 17, 2012)

i plan to get a jungle


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey I dont know where my license is, is an old book with the original DECCW sticker showing my details ok?


----------



## MontePython (Feb 17, 2012)

ill be there it will be my first SOFAR.


----------



## jamesrXD (Mar 4, 2012)

Ill be there !  first expo aswell,
can some people who are going to have a stall post up a list of the reptiles they are going to display?

Cheers


----------



## Tinky (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a reminder Bump.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be there. Picking up 4 reptile bags. Hope to pick up a bargain on an enclosure.
And it's my Birthday so I might get lucky.. I mean somebody might buy me a reptile.


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 13, 2012)

any 1 thats haven a table could you please put up wat your sellin and the prices id love to go but its a fare way for me to go i might go if somthing catches my eye


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a seller table this year again looking forward to the day and meeting some fellow herper's i am trying to cut down on a few things so will have a range of animals from hatchlings all the way up to breeders and lots of dragons ...


----------



## bimbo (Mar 13, 2012)

I am going to be ther and draging the kidlet and misses along with me.

Cheers
James


----------



## mungus (Mar 16, 2012)

jesus said:


> any 1 thats haven a table could you please put up wat your sellin and the prices id love to go but its a fare way for me to go i might go if somthing catches my eye



basically albino darwins and hets, yearling bredli [ hypo's as well ], few 2 year old diamonds, possibly a pair of blackhead's from Den's white girl line, and anything else i decide to let go........possibly breeding pair of jungles


----------



## wokka (Mar 17, 2012)

Rodentfarm will have Rats, Quail, Rabbits. If you require larger quantities please email order to [email protected]


----------



## Loop_it (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## Camo (Mar 17, 2012)

I will be having a breeder's stall this year. I look forward to seeing you all there.

Cameron


----------



## Perentiereptiles (Mar 17, 2012)

Is anyone going to be selling hermit crabs at the expo it's my sons birthday and he had a pick of any snake lizard etc but all he wants is hermits, crabs 
So please someone have them down there


----------



## borgy33 (Mar 17, 2012)

The countdown is on, I'm looking at an albino or het Darwin, Pretty pumped!


----------



## Norm (Mar 17, 2012)

Recently started back on shift work and have to work. Wasn`t planning on buying anything but would of enjoyed the look around. Maybe the organisers can check with me next year to make sure I`m not working!

One other thing, and firstly let me say that I think SOFAR do a fantastic job of putting on the expo every year, but I just looked through the Newcastle Herald from front to back and didn`t find anywhere a mention about tomorrows expo. It`s a very busy weekend in Newcastle with lots of events fighting for peoples attention and money and I`m concerned that a lot of non herp people who might have come for a look, maybe with their kids wont know its on. These people then wont know to come back next year or to tell freinds how great it was.

One other thing, and firstly let me say that I think SOFAR do a fantastic job of putting on the expo every year, but I just looked through the Newcastle Herald from front to back and didn`t find anywhere a mention about tomorrows expo. It`s a very busy weekend in Newcastle with lots of events fighting for peoples attention and money and I`m concerned that a lot of non herp people who might have come for a look, maybe with their kids wont know its on. These people then wont know to come back next year or to tell freinds how great it was.


----------



## bimbo (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't see anything in the paper but did hear it advertised on the radio (106.9fm) which is where I heard it will be undercover which will be nice given the weather forscast


----------



## Ambush (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes been some good feed back of people hearing about it.
I've been putting the word out and people saying "oh yeh i heard that on the radio"
I'm sure ill find what I'm looking for Rain Hail or Shine. With Video camera in hand so lookout.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 17, 2012)

Make sure to say hello....




Cheers Tinky


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 18, 2012)

Dam cant sleep and I have to get up at 7:30 Gonna be the 1st one there haha


----------



## Shotta (Mar 18, 2012)

the wait is killing me lol im staying wide awake soo excited


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2012)

only a few hours to go.......looking forward to it....hope to see some vens for sale


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 18, 2012)

About to leave!!!!!


----------



## Dmnted (Mar 18, 2012)

Bumping it up


----------



## Ambush (Mar 18, 2012)

Great turn out.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

I only lasted 30-40 minutes before I piked :\


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Make sure to say hello....
> 
> View attachment 243072
> 
> ...



Apparently, I was the first one to do so !


----------



## Doccee (Mar 18, 2012)

Bummer I'm working, my sis and her hubby are there, called me up this mornin' lettin me know of a few good deals but my wife said no cos we have car rego, god damnit.


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a great day , very busy all day , didnt get to see to much stuck at my table ... Big thank you to all the people at sofar another great year , would love to see photos if anyone got any


----------



## bimbo (Mar 18, 2012)

I went for a look, not really interested in buying any stock etc but took the misses and 10 month old daughter. I thought it was pretty good, busy at some of the sellers tables and had to wait a good 5mins or so just to have a look at what they had but I spose that is good for sellers. I would have liked to see some of the newer varieties of pythons at least on display like jags/rpm carpets etc but they may have been there earlier as I didn't get there till about 2 as I had a work thing in town for lunch.

I definatly could have stayed longer but Kidlet was heading down hill fast and needed to get home for a snooze.

Good work SOFAR



So everyone who actually bought stuff show us some pics of what you got.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

How busy was it at open/9am? Heaps packed when I got there at 10:30am.. Kind of wishing I went a bit earlier.

Ah well.. I managed to come home with my bank account unscathed


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2012)

OK, so it was a super-early day for us. We left home at 5:15am, arriving at the venue at around 8:30am - We stopped for breakfast at Wyong. We were very close to the front of the line, so when we did finally get in I was able to quickly scan all the breeder tables un-hindered. They had a fairly good range of animals for sale, although I don't think it was quite as many as Penrith.
We actually went there with the intention of getting a woma, but then the daughter saw the turtles of course we had to go and get a turtle tank and accessories, so money quickly started running out. The daughter was a little miffed that the turtle breeder would only sell pairs, but it worked out better as it gives time for the new tank to settle before animals are introduced.
So we had a look around and the boy was after either a Jungle or a Diamond. When he saw the Diamond yearlings he fell in love, so is now the proud owner of his first snake !  Then the wife saw the scorpions and just had to have one, so she has her little tank for her desk at work.
Overall the expo was very good. The organization was spot-on and all the officials were friendly. They had a good range of retailers, though some were much better value than other's. There was a vast rang of animals up for auction, and it was there that I met Tinky. The auction wasn't till 12:00pm though, and by 11:00 we'd had it, and it was starting to get uncomfortable with all the crowds. It was just as well though, as we'd run out of money by then, so no auction for us !
So now I've got the snake enclosure set up (I still need to get a branch), and the turtle tank as well, I'm totally stuffed. I think it's Beer O'Clock !

Now I will (attempt to) upload some pics of the boy and his new pet.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice review.. I didn't get there until 10:30am, so next time I'll be sure to turn up when it starts. The inability to get close to stalls due to the large crowds (good for sellers) was why I left rather quickly, and I didn't intend on buying anything anyway, so there's that.


----------



## tyler97 (Mar 18, 2012)

My brother picked up a coastal carpet python, my mum didnt let me get a beardy tho  but i got supplies for my new southern angle head dragons. tho the water fall i do not know how to put it together.. :/


----------



## Ambush (Mar 18, 2012)

I got an Enclosure( Ill post a pic or two soon. Got it for my new Jungle.) Couple of lights and globes. 20kg Desert Red. Poop Scoop. Thinking about it I should of got 2 enclosure. I got a black Reptile One. It's all together. I was so busy I forgot to do some video recording.
I could of bankrupted myself there today.
Well done SOFAR.


----------



## Dan40D (Mar 18, 2012)

Was a nice little expo, i didn't get there until about 12.30 because my wife has been crook all week. Didn't seem to be as much for sale as previous years, maybe i got there to late. 
Took my little sis along, she was going to buy some beardies from one of the stalls until they guy at the stall sold 2 to an unlicensed person right in front of us and told him to text him his license details when he got one, yeah like thats going to happen. This annoyed me, so we moved onto another stall and got my sis some nice little centrals so she was happy as a pig in poo.So the only money i spent was the $5 to get in.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

wow what a nice day expo was great thanks sofar all tho new to the hunter reagon it was so good to meet ne people keeping herps it ws fantastic! i thought id were my shirt from the expo we ran up in gladstone central queensland to let them know i was an experanced herper and was all to happy to help answer peoples questions its so good to see so meny new people joining the hobby. i wanted to desplay some of my animals but had not got my sofar membership as i am only new to the aria it was good to know what the rules were in regards to bringing reptile to and expo down here. there a fair bit diffrent to up in queensland.i would have had some cash to buy stuff there but i brought some reptiles a few days befor i wont make the same mestake next year.the aucton was an intresting thing i relly wanted to know the sex of the northern velvet gecko that was sold for $70 as i would have easy paid a lot higher for it if it was female as you can probly gess im arfter one for my boy.it was a good chance to show of some of my art work i have only been doing it for a few years and all the work was done free hand.sofar sound like your group is fantastic i will try to get down to your meetings from singleton as i could be a wealth of knowlige of certen geckos an i am only to happy do do care sheets for these. if any one live out nere singleton and gose to the sofar meetings and can give me a lift i would only be to happy to pay for fule.

ps. reminder that the expo in gladstone central queensland is on on the 6th of may it has been running up there scince 2008 well wearth a look at as some unusal animals have been desplayed up there in the last few years i will be trying to get up there to see my old freinds

keep up the good work sofar there nothing like the hobby we are all in to 

chears ryan scott aka (geckoman1985)


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 18, 2012)

apparently the 100% het olive snake ranch had there was a female for $600 bucks, spewin when i first walked past i thought for sure it would have been a male at that price, and when i went back it was sold and the girl said it was a female, someone got a bargain.
Great day out anyway. Well done


----------



## mungus (Mar 18, 2012)

Great day, Great crowd.
Great job SOFAR 10/10.


----------



## mike83 (Mar 18, 2012)

I couldn't make it took a sickie for the castle hill expo, took day off for the Penrith expo so could've get time off for this one  sounds like it was a great day maybe next year I will get to go.

Anyone have pics from the expo would love to have a look.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry I took the Velvet Geckoman.... Oh wait, no I'm not


----------



## geckoman1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

do you know if its a girl if you dont have a male i might have one here fro you he about the same age judging by size ps i will pay 80$ if its a girl


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 19, 2012)

was there from start to finish, hardly even got to have a look around. was busy al lday! but i reken its one of the best run expos goin! big shout out to the sofar team, well done guys & girls!


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 19, 2012)

Loved the auction I think I almost had a bid on majority of stuff and only won one thing! Funniest part was mum won the reptile one enclosure and then we had to wait an hour for dad to come up in the 4wd drive so he could drop me, the mrs and my daughter home. Due to my big purchase coming up I could buy any reptiles but manage to get some accessories and some F10. Still went to the ATM 3 times though.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 19, 2012)

It was a great day, nicely set up too 
I could have taken most of the reptiles home but unfortunatly do not have thousands of dollars, lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 19, 2012)

geckoman1985 said:


> do you know if its a girl if you dont have a male i might have one here fro you he about the same age judging by size ps i will pay 80$ if its a girl



You will have to wait 6 months before she can sell it Ryan, and I doubt she would have bought it just to on sell for $10 profit..


----------



## wokka (Mar 19, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> You will have to wait 6 months before she can sell it Ryan, and I doubt she would have bought it just to on sell for $10 profit..


Maybe a breeding loan might work for both of you.

Its sounding a bit repedative, but congratulations to the SOFAR organising committee. Its definitely the best organised and attended committee with the best venue. A job well done !


----------



## Shotta (Mar 19, 2012)

Great Expo! awesome stuff got myself a nice female B&G jungle and a new thermostat


----------



## Tinky (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to say hello.

Crowds were a bit down on last year, but I think for the past year or two there have been too many people. I was at the front of the SOFAR stall from 9am to 2pm. Fisrt thing that I asked people was "Do you have your reptile licence". Compared to provious years many more had their licence and knew a bit about what they were looking at/for. Though still a lot of families just out looking.

Second question was what do you want: Most answered "everything". The hard part was prioritising which bargain was most attractive. Also loved how everyone was so happy to show what new little critter had captured their heart.

Also despite less people the stall holders had a good flow of customers and people were buying more than previous years.

Curious as to the line up for the ATM's. Seriously, we were at the Jockey Club. The place is designed for gamblers and drinkers, yet herpers go through more cash than a day at the races.

Lowlight was the bogan trying to sell reptlies from his van in the carpark. When I left he was having a detailed conversation with the Dept of Environment people.

Thanks again, see you all next time.....Tinky.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 19, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Lowlight was the bogan trying to sell reptlies from his van in the carpark. When I left he was having a detailed conversation with the Dept of Environment people.



Bahahaha.. Oh dear.


----------



## bimbo (Mar 19, 2012)

Tinky said:


> Lowlight was the bogan trying to sell reptlies from his van in the carpark. When I left he was having a detailed conversation with the Dept of Environment people.



Bahahaha, hopefully they sort him out good.

As it happend I read your post and then had a look at your photo and I did say g'day, didn't identify that I was from APS though. I was there just before 2 so must have only just caught you

Cheers
James


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 19, 2012)

Great event as usual........That Coastal, In the SOFAR display animals, was a special girl...


----------



## Camo (Mar 19, 2012)

Fantastic day and well organised.

It was great having a stall with friends close by. It was a great day for all.

Thanks to all who attended and to the SOFAR committee.

Cameron


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 19, 2012)

spinner_collis said:


> Loved the auction I think I almost had a bid on majority of stuff and only won one thing! Funniest part was mum won the reptile one enclosure and then we had to wait an hour for dad to come up in the 4wd drive so he could drop me, the mrs and my daughter home. Due to my big purchase coming up I could buy any reptiles but manage to get some accessories and some F10. Still went to the ATM 3 times though.



Lucky you had ATM,I was at Castle Hill expo & no ATM,could have bought heaps of stuff but not enough $


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 20, 2012)

so were are the pics people ?


----------



## Ambush (Mar 20, 2012)

I got one pic on my crappy Iphone


----------



## CentralianKing (Mar 20, 2012)

Gee I must be the only disappointed one, could not find one species I was interested in Uluru woma being the main priority, got there just after 9 and left just after 10. Didn't go last year but the year prior to that was way better in my opinion!


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 21, 2012)

i got the jungle i wanted


----------



## bimbo (Mar 21, 2012)

Jakesnake3799 pics or it didn't happen


----------

